# Cyclists Get No Respect



## skibum1321 (Sep 24, 2007)

http://laist.com/2007/09/24/hollywood_bus_d.php

Have any of you had a similar experience where a driver failed to recognize you as a vehicle? Almost anyone that has ever ridden on busy streets has had some close encounters. If so did you actually do anything about it?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2007)

That sucks!  It's dangerous enough when cars do that crap, but when a bus does it!   That bus driver should be fired and charges brought against her.

Since I hardly ever ride on the road I don't have any stories to tell.  I'd like to do more road riding, but stories like these aren't exactly inspiring me to do so...


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Sep 25, 2007)

The police were worse than the bus driver.  For anyone who has ever taken the time or energy to ride a bike, they would understand.  I have had many similiar incidents: honking at me, swerviing at me, yelling out the window.   As I read in a recent Bike magazine, "do not engage the motorist, just take your sharpest tool to the side of their car at the next traffic light".  I just love these people that have to pass you at double the speed limit while crossing a solid line in the other lane just to get around you while narrowly missing a head on collision with an oncoming vehicle....It will never change.  So now, I just ride in the middle of the road as long as I can keep up with the speed limit.


----------



## skibum1321 (Sep 25, 2007)

The safest way to do it is to ride in the middle of the road if there isn't a wide enough shoulder. Even if you can't keep up with the speed limit, you have every right to be there. The unfortunate part is that motorists and cops don't see it that way. Some people are just so ignorant to cyclist rights and they are in such a hurry to get wherever they "need" to be that they are willing to put the lives of others at risk.

Road riding can be safe if you stay on the right roads. It is clearly most dangerous when you are in the city - especially a city that doesn't have bike lanes or wide shoulders on the road. It's an awesome sport and I highly recommend getting into it, despite these stories. I used to be a mountain biker, but since I started road cycling last spring, I ride on the roads for about 95% of my biking.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

I wish cyclists used lights at night..alot don't...stay on bike paths...lol..just kidding...most drivers think cyclists should stay on the sidewalk but riding on the sidewalk is illegal..

I'm glad skiers and riders don't have to dodge cars


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 25, 2007)

So I guess thats why my father(who worked in  traffic safety) insisted that we kids keep to the sidewalk.  Bikes pay no insurance or registration fees, thats why I say bikes belong in the woods.  If the roads are covered in snow do I have the right to ski them? I realize that posting this here will bring me my share of:angry:flamming responses,:argue: so this is where I'll state that the bus driver was wrong, he hit the guy!  But I feel better venting my frustrations on a public forum rather than on the streets.  Besides I need to get my post count up ala GSS: :dunce:


----------



## bruno (Sep 25, 2007)

twinplanx said:


> So I guess thats why my father(who worked in  traffic safety) insisted that we kids keep to the sidewalk.  Bikes pay no insurance or registration fees, thats why I say bikes belong in the woods.  If the roads are covered in snow do I have the right to ski them? I realize that posting this here will bring me my share of:angry:flamming responses,:argue: so this is where I'll state that the bus driver was wrong, he hit the guy!  But I feel better venting my frustrations on a public forum rather than on the streets.  Besides I need to get my post count up ala GSS: :dunce:



i know you're jus' baitin' but cyclists pay taxes jus' like anybody else. besides roadies are usually rich so we pay more. :beer::beer::flag::blink:

so there!


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Sep 25, 2007)

funny theory twinplanx.  Paying insurance has nothign to do with being able to share the road.  It is a law that cyclists have the same right ot the road as motorists.  but I am sure you just typed that reply to see how crazy you can make roadies.  I do ride dirt, but spend much more time on the road.


----------



## skibum1321 (Sep 25, 2007)

Regardless of how you personally feel about bikes, they are allowed on the road by law. They are another type of vehicle and it is attitudes like this that prevent them from gaining more traction. It's an unfortunate reality that a lot of people don't feel safe commuting on a bike. With some of the drivers out there, I don't blame people for this attitude. Too many drivers have a stick up their @$$ and drive extremely aggressively around cyclists. I have been cut off in a group of 6 people and it almost caused a huge pile up. Other drivers will beep, which scares me half to death and is far more dangerous than just passing at a close distance. Its sad, but the list goes on and on about how people screw cyclists over.

We would be far better off if we put more infrastructure into making bicycling a viable means of transportation. Instead, we rely heavily on cars, which end in far more fatalities each year than biking ever would.

And about taxes, most roadies don't ride exclusively so we all pay the gas tax and car insurance. Such an ignorant attitude :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

bikers need to ride single file..I get pissed when they ride side by side..stay in the shoulder..


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 25, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> bikers need to ride single file..I get pissed when they ride side by side..stay in the shoulder..



Not in many states, riding two abreast IS legal in many states. I know in Massachusets it is illegal but in Pennsylvania it is legal for two riders to ride side by side. The ;laws states that drivers must wait until it is safe to pass. I personally don't ride side by side with another bike unless we're on a very rural road with very little traffic and I also think that doing so actually hurts cyclists by pissing off drivers.


----------



## marcski (Sep 25, 2007)

I am a long time mtn biker and started riding road about a year ago.  These days i'm abou 50-50 mtn-road.  (Although, with winter coming, probably increase the mtn biking precentages).  

Don't engage poor motorists.  You wont' be able to change their driving habits and would perhaps only enrage them more.  I think any car, even  a yaris or any other subcompact could take my carbon-fiber frame, so why risk it. (let alone who knows what those crazy drivers have inside their cars).  

I find it most annoying when a car passes you and then stops to turn about 20 feet in front. Has happened numerous times.

A few months ago, as we were riding, a car pulls out of a driveway pretty close in front of us and then stops dead in the street.  She was attempting to turn into another driveway 2 up from the one she pulled out of.  When one of the guys I was riding with unleashed on her, her response was "You guys were going too fast."  (FYI, we were doing about 22 on a 25 mph roadway).  She obviously was very poor in gauging how far away we were. (and of course in failing to gauge our manly speed ).  

Also, Grilled skeeze.....at times, the shoulders are covered in debris, sand, gravel and other hazards.  It can be difficult or worse to ride in some shoulders.  

Needless to say, while trees and rocks are hard and can cause many injuries, they don't move!


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 25, 2007)

marcski said:


> I am a long time mtn biker and started riding road about a year ago.  These days i'm abou 50-50 mtn-road.  (Although, with winter coming, probably increase the mtn biking precentages).
> 
> Don't engage poor motorists.  You wont' be able to change their driving habits and would perhaps only enrage them more.  I think any car, even  a yaris or any other subcompact could take my carbon-fiber frame, so why risk it. (let alone who knows what those crazy drivers have inside their cars).
> 
> ...



That's right about shoulders they are dangerous to ride on. The effective bicycling class and most publications advise that it's actually safer to ride on the traveled part of the road as far right as possible. It's been found that cars will actually pass you faster and closer if you ride on the shoulder than if you ride on the traveled part of the road. 
My wife and I ride about 4000 miles a year and it's rare that we have a ride where we don't witness at least one stupid or aggressive motorist. Having people cut you off as mentioned above is one of the most common occurrences. Many motorists, especially older folks are just terrible when it comes to judging speed and distance. 
	I had one road rage incident last year when riding with my wife in our own town.  A middle aged woman passed us with just inches between us. I yelled “move over” and she stopped the car in the middle of the road and said “do you have a problem with me” I yelled “Yes I certainly do, there was no reason to pass us so close when we’re on a straight road and nobody was coming from the other direction, you should have moved over at least 5 feet”. I didn’t tell her that in most states there is either a 3 foot or 5 foot pass rule. She says to us the bike have to stay to the right of the white line. I laughed at her and we get on our bikes and start riding away. She jumps in her car and yells out the window that she’s going to run us over and proceeds to come at us with the car. We rode off the road into someone’s lawn to avoid getting hit. She pulls over and gets out of the car and confronts us again. I tell her that I’m calling the cops, she says fine do that. Since I forgot my cell phone I asked her if she has one and she says “No I don’t have a cell phone only rich people like you have them”.  I have no idea where she gets it that I’m rich? Maybe she was impressed with my bright cycling clothes?  She jumps in her car and drives away. I remember her license plate number and I’m now so pissed I ride my bike right to the police department and tell them the whole story. The cop asks if I want to press assault charges, I could have got her on assault with a deadly weapon.  I asked what options there were.  I told him that I wanted her educated on the proper rules of the road and have the incident recorded so there was a record of what happened. So the cop went and had a “conversation” with the woman at her home. He later told me when he was explaining the law to her in regards to bicycles her husband says “see I told you so”. He told the woman that we could have had her arrested but decided that we wouldn’t press charges this time. I definitely lucked out that the cop was a cyclist himself.  Driver testing and training is a disgrace in this country. Most of the general population has no idea as to what the rules of the road are.  There isn’t bicycle or pedestrian related questions on the driver’s tests, drivers aren’t tested except the one time they receive their license.  Things are getting worse not better.  I always thought that as the older people died off things would improve but now some of the worst driving I witness is by young people.


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 25, 2007)

bruno said:


> i know you're jus' baitin' but cyclists pay taxes jus' like anybody else. besides roadies are usually rich so we pay more. :beer::beer::flag::blink:
> 
> so there!



Is that a fact?  I guess you haven't heard about all the tax cuts for the "rich", just how much were you able to deduct last fiscal year?


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 25, 2007)

MonkeyBrook said:


> funny theory twinplanx.  Paying insurance has nothign to do with being able to share the road.  It is a law that cyclists have the same right ot the road as motorists.  but I am sure you just typed that reply to see how crazy you can make roadies.  I do ride dirt, but spend much more time on the road.



yeah yeah yeah... the laws of physics will always overrule any of Mans puny laws:razz:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 18, 2008)

i find roadies to be some of the unfriendliest group of athletes out there and I'm a roadie...


----------



## Marc (Feb 18, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i find roadies to be some of the unfriendliest group of athletes out there and I'm a roadie...



Grape envy...


----------



## marcski (Feb 18, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i find roadies to be some of the unfriendliest group of athletes out there and I'm a roadie...



I kind of agree....But hey, those guys shave their legs, so who really cares.  You just need to find a bunch of riders that are not aggressively competitive.  Granted, not such an easy task.  But I do also find that overall, road bikers tend to be ultracompetitve.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 18, 2008)

I want to respond but don't want to piss off all you roadies.......


I think a lot of bikers ride abreast because they know they can, pisses off the driver who then drive like a-holes and lay on the horn, very dangerous. kind of a tough situation that needs to be understood from both sides. When building roads we should really think about bikes, maybe even more bike paths.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm not talking riders vs. drivers...roadies are rude/unfriendly to other roadies...i always nod, give a quick "HEY" or raise a few fingers off my bars as a gesture of "hello" to other passing riders...99% of the time, they just look the other way or dont acknowledge....i was fixing a flat a few months ago and a group of 10 riders flew by, not 1 of em asked if i was ok or needed a hand..not that i did, but what does it take to ask??


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 19, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> I'm not talking riders vs. drivers...roadies are rude/unfriendly to other roadies...i always nod, give a quick "HEY" or raise a few fingers off my bars as a gesture of "hello" to other passing riders...99% of the time, they just look the other way or dont acknowledge....i was fixing a flat a few months ago and a group of 10 riders flew by, not 1 of em asked if i was ok or needed a hand..not that i did, but what does it take to ask??


I agree that roadies are generally more aggressive and more rude. Hey, its a sport where a lot of emphasis is placed on your time and your speed. 

I got 2 flats on a ride once and ran out of things to fix it with - I was walking my bike home and a guy driving by stopped and handed me a tube... I'm guessing that if he was in a pack they would've ridden by and not stopped - I mean, no one wants to get dropped and hurt their average speed for the ride


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 19, 2008)

snoseek said:


> I want to respond but don't want to piss off all you roadies.......
> 
> 
> I think a lot of bikers ride abreast because they know they can, pisses off the driver who then drive like a-holes and lay on the horn, very dangerous. kind of a tough situation that needs to be understood from both sides. When building roads we should really think about bikes, maybe even more bike paths.



...What's the point of a forum if you can't piss of a whole group of people every now and then? 

Tell us how you really feel...just one more post before you clock in a cool grand


----------



## Marc (Feb 19, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> I'm not talking riders vs. drivers...roadies are rude/unfriendly to other roadies...i always nod, give a quick "HEY" or raise a few fingers off my bars as a gesture of "hello" to other passing riders...99% of the time, they just look the other way or dont acknowledge....i was fixing a flat a few months ago and a group of 10 riders flew by, not 1 of em asked if i was ok or needed a hand..not that i did, but what does it take to ask??



Lol... well, you do live on LI after all.

Up here in the back 40 of CT, most of the roadies I know/meet are pretty friendly.  The only flat I ever had on a road bike, I had another roadie stop and give me his cartridge, because he same me using the mini pump.  He gave me a dollar bill too, because the flat was from a tear in my tire, and I had no cash, no gel wrapper, nothing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 19, 2008)

Roads are for cars
Bike Paths are for bikes..


----------



## marcski (Feb 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Roads are for cars
> Bike Paths are for bikes..



Steeze....c'mon man, total BS.  Ever hear the saying "share the road".  

And the law states that Roads are for vehicles (both motorized and unmotorized).  Bike paths are narrow, usually under a canopy of trees, stay wet nad littered with leaves and branches and are usually occupied by people walking or children riding or slower riders in general.  Plus there aren't enough miles of paths.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 19, 2008)

snoseek said:


> I want to respond but don't want to piss off all you roadies.......
> 
> 
> I think a lot of bikers ride abreast because they know they can, pisses off the driver who then drive like a-holes and lay on the horn, very dangerous. kind of a tough situation that needs to be understood from both sides. When building roads we should really think about bikes, maybe even more bike paths.



Just so you know, riding 2 abreast is legal in many states. I wouldn't do it but many cyclists do express their rights.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 20, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> Just so you know, riding 2 abreast is legal in many states. I wouldn't do it but many cyclists do express their rights.



It's probably not against the law for me to lay on my horn and scare the crap out of them but I don't. Riding like that in some rural areas of maine-n.h. could result in drunk redneck throwing beer bottle or worse. Drunk rednecks don't give a flying fluck about laws. 


Personally I will only ride on mt. bike trails and bike paths both which are plentiful from my doorstep. I get pretty intimidated on the road-I see it from both sides.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 20, 2008)

Why are alot of road bikers dressed in unis that look like they are in the Tour de France?


----------



## marcski (Feb 20, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Why are alot of road bikers dressed in unis that look like they are in the Tour de France?



I'm not sure about the unis...but I do ride tight black spadexlike shorts when on the road.  When you're out there for 4-6 hours doing 100 or so miles...its more comfortable to have a smooth surface next to your skin and on the saddle.  But granted, they do make them look somewhat dorky....

I think I still have a really funny pic in my office that will go great in this post...I'll try and upload it later this afternoon.


----------



## Marc (Feb 20, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Why are alot of road bikers dressed in unis that look like they are in the Tour de France?



You mean bibs or TT skin suits?  A lot of cyclists wear bib shorts because they don't require an elastic around the waist to stay up, and are more comofortable.  Also, less likely for the jersey to lift up in the back.  They're expensive though, not worth the money, IMHO.  I just wear the traditional shorts.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't care if its a bike or a car on the road as long as they're going the speed limit.  If not, pull over and let others by.  If you're on a bike going fast, I can perfectly understand not wanting to ride on the narrow shoulder, it is dangerous.  However, if you can't keep up with traffic, slow down and move to the shoulder and ride a speed that is safe for those conditions so others can pass you safely, whether it's a car or other bikers.

Cars impeding my driving progress actually piss me off more than bikes.  EVERY single time I've been to Wildcat this year, I get caught behind some jack ass going 40mph between North Conway and Bartlett before 16 turns off.  The speed limit for a few miles there is 55.   Then once on 16 North, I'll get caught behind someone going 35 in the 50 zone.  Usually once the road widens to two lanes at Pinkham, I find myself driving 75 up that hill in frustration from being caught behind inconsiderate slow pokes for the previous ten miles.

GO THE SPEED LIMIT OR PULL OVER SO OTHERS CAN PASS


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 20, 2008)

snoseek said:


> It's probably not against the law for me to lay on my horn and scare the crap out of them but I don't. Riding like that in some rural areas of maine-n.h. could result in drunk redneck throwing beer bottle or worse. Drunk rednecks don't give a flying fluck about laws.
> 
> 
> Personally I will only ride on mt. bike trails and bike paths both which are plentiful from my doorstep. I get pretty intimidated on the road-I see it from both sides.



Actually it is against the law for you to do that. If you did it to me, I'd get your license plate number and call the police. The last time I did that the police officer I spoke to happened to be a roady himself and he drove to the car owners house and explained the law. He said I could have pressed charges for assault.


----------



## Marc (Feb 20, 2008)

For me to average 17 mph on a bike path would be hazardous to all users.

I rarely ride two abreast except on back roads where both can hear traffic coming a good distance away and ride single file when there's traffic.

I just get scared when a car overtakes me without waiting for traffic to clear in the other direction.  They'll think nothing of clipping me with a sideview as long as they don't have to slow down at all.  I actually breathe a sigh of relief, even on roads with narrow lines and near non existant shoulds, if I hear a trailer truck coming rather than a car, because typically they're much more cautious drivers and actually give a wider birth than most cars.

Although back on the original topic, I don't get any respect when I'm on my bike if anyone says anything in the first place.  Mostly I get comments like "Go Lance!" or dumb stuff like that.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 20, 2008)

Marc said:


> For me to average 17 mph on a bike path would be hazardous to all users.



+1, bike paths are extremely dangerous and the stats prove it. I also hate bike paths because it give non-riders who don't understand a reason to try and ban bikes from roads. 
You can't mix 17-20MPH bike riders with kids on roller skates , skateboarders and moms and kids on kiddy bikes without major problems.


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't think grown men wearing tights will ever get respect, whether on a bike or not.

I ride on the road as close to the shoulder as I can and try to pick roads with less traffic. But honestly, road riding is just a gamble, you have no control over what drivers can do - one look down to dial a number, change the station, or pickup your dropped muffin, and that's just enough to make them veer into you.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> +1, bike paths are extremely dangerous and the stats prove it. I also hate bike paths because it give non-riders who don't understand a reason to try and ban bikes from roads.
> You can't mix 17-20MPH bike riders with kids on roller skates , skateboarders and moms and kids on kiddy bikes without major problems.



In Hartford bike paths are all used as additional parking.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> In Hartford bike paths are all used as additional parking.



They don't ticket the cars and tow them? Or do people just take their chances they won't get caught?


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> They don't ticket the cars and tow them? Or do people just take their chances they won't get caught?



I've never seen anyone ticketed... then again I don't pay too much attention. I don't think CoH cares too much.


----------



## Paul (Feb 20, 2008)

I've worked in this shiathole (Hartford) for the past 5 years. 

What bike paths??


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> In Hartford bike paths are all used as additional parking.



There's bike paths in Hartford?  I always though that was just extra parking... 

Seriously, I did not know that.  Of course, aside from 84 and 91, I've only driven in Hartford a handful of times in my life..


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

Paul said:


> I've worked in this shiathole (Hartford) for the past 5 years.
> 
> What bike paths??



Franklin Ave fer sure....if you can find them underneath all the '81 Hondas.


----------



## Paul (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow!!!

You folks from the People's Republic of Massachusetts will mistake anything for a bike path!

Those aren't bike paths, they're escape routes to Wethersfield.


----------

